# painter in Australia



## ttvan (Aug 8, 2009)

HI every one , I am a painter in Australia , I am have been see alot of painting tip or something about painting trade on YOUTUBE, I think most of that are from USA painters. and look like every one talk about quality workmanship.
but in Australia most of contractor just think about how quick to done the job , how many minuite to finish a door, I am really sick of them


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Welcome my Brother painter from down under!


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Welcome ttvan, always interesting to get people's point of view that are from another continent.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome! Do you stir your paint counterclockwise down under?


----------



## waho6o9 (Jun 3, 2009)

RCP said:


> Welcome! Do you stir your paint counterclockwise down under?


No, they have kangaroo's do it. LOL Counterclockwise, a classic. :thumbup:


----------



## ttvan (Aug 8, 2009)

Thank you for warm welcome, and some really good joke . someone they stir by finger or anything they can find around them, if paints to drip on floor ? they will lick or use their t shirt to clean because someone never have rag . HAHAHA .bye


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Welcome


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

welcome


----------



## mistcoat (Apr 21, 2007)

ttvan said:


> HI every one , I am a painter in Australia , I am have been see alot of painting tip or something about painting trade on YOUTUBE, I think most of that are from USA painters. and look like every one talk about quality workmanship.
> but in Australia most of contractor just think about how quick to done the job , how many *minuite* to finish a door, I am really sick of them


G'day Sport!!!
How's the rest of the convicts we sent down there to Oz? :whistling2: :jester:
Quality workmanship is what it's all about Blue :yes:

FYI, I can paint a 6 panel door (one face) inc. edges in 7 *minuites* or under with a 3" wooster ultra pro (that's on a right handed day).

What are you sick of... doors or contractors???

How long you been in the trade brother to ask about how long to finish a door?


----------



## Calist (Jul 19, 2009)

mistcoat said:


> G'day Sport!!!
> How's the rest of the convicts we sent down there to Oz? :whistling2: :jester:
> Quality workmanship is what it's all about Blue :yes:
> 
> ...


 
I don't speak Aussie.... Well, G'day Mate and throw another shrimp on the barbie.... (thanks to Croc Dundee!) But I believe what he is saying is that contractors just want to know how fast you can do the job, how many minutes it takes him to do a door, wall, ceiling...ect. He's sick of Contractors.


----------



## Michael Everio (Sep 10, 2009)

hi there, I'm Michael Everio. I'm living in australia with my friends Chris Freville and Amber Sharman since 12th June 2004. we need a really good painter. any advices would be good.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Michael Everio said:


> hi there, I'm Michael Everio. I'm living in australia with my friends Chris Freville and Amber Sharman since 12th June 2004. we need a really good painter. any advices would be good.


Michael, this forum is for the professionals in the painting industry. I suggest you go through your local sources, phone book, papers, word of mouth ect.


----------



## peterh (Oct 2, 2009)

Hey all, my name is Pete, I'm another painter from down under, I think what he was trying to say was they want everything done really quickly with very little attention to detail. This is true when working for a larger company, it's all about getting the paint on the wall and get your money, onto the next one. It is very common with new housing contracts where there are many houses to paint in a short time frame.
I have worked in that situation and quality workmanship takes a back seat to productivity.
That is why I work for myself now, mostly private work, interior and exterior repaints and wallpaper as well.
I don't mean to ask a silly question, (please don't laugh!) but I hear the term 'dry wall' used all the time from the USA, we do not use that term here, I assume it is referring to any internal wall of a house? Here they are just called walls!
Thanks for all the great reading.


----------



## KGP (Aug 20, 2010)

Im a expireinced Industrial/residential and commercial red-seal and blue-seal journeyman painter with SSPC c-1. I am looking to possibly move to australia. How easy would it be for me to find work and "become part of" your painting industry?


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

KGP said:


> Im a expireinced Industrial/residential and commercial red-seal and blue-seal journeyman painter with SSPC c-1. I am looking to possibly move to australia. How easy would it be for me to find work and "become part of" your painting industry?


Welcome to the forum, you might be better off starting a new thread and asking about Australia here The members who posted have not been back, so they won't see your question, but there a few other Aussies that may.


----------



## painter213 (Nov 5, 2008)

KGP said:


> Im a expireinced Industrial/residential and commercial red-seal and blue-seal journeyman painter with SSPC c-1. I am looking to possibly move to australia. How easy would it be for me to find work and "become part of" your painting industry?


If your moving to OZ may I suggest Brisbain. I know that they have been hit hard by flooding but I know of a company that might would be willing to hire someone with some experiance with Industrial surface prep and coating applications. They work with Polyurea's. Do you have any experiance with polyurea's? Here is their link: http://www.raschtacoatings.com

You would want to talk to Matt or Brendon. Matt is over here in the USA for a meeting right now, but I would give them a call or e-mail. 

By the way, I'm a instructor for SSPC and I teach the C-1 class from time to time. Where did you take your class?


----------



## mistcoat (Apr 21, 2007)

KGP said:


> Im a expireinced Industrial/residential and commercial red-seal and blue-seal journeyman painter with SSPC c-1. I am looking to possibly move to australia. How easy would it be for me to find work and "become part of" your painting industry?


How old are you? If you are over 45 you won't get in.
Oz works on a point system too. I thought of going a couple of years back and had my points, got relatives there too which helped bump the points up. Wifey finally decided she didn't fancy leaving her family behind.

Have a look at this program we have running in the UK ATM. Wanted Down Under, there are a few profiles to see to help give you an idea. Doubt I'll get to go now as I'm 45 in August 

Anyway, good luck :thumbsup:


----------

